
Nawa's carbon nanotube ultra-capacitors are going into mass production - upofadown
https://newatlas.com/nawa-nanotube-ultracapacitor-production/59684/
======
hinkley
2.7V still seems to be a challenge for larger applications, and I probably
shouldn't be surprised that carbon nanotube ultracaps are the same potential
(voltage) as the older charcoal based ultracaps.

You run enough capacitors in series to get to even 48 volts and you've lost a
lot of the capacitance. And with automotive applications at >200V...

